# Second stop, Pedernales Falls State Park



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Last time I was here, you could step across the river, Not this time.



















Decided to try some with a slow shutter


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Fred, do you have a de-mud action in Photoshop that will remove that color?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, one sure is needed. After all the rain they received, every stream and river looked like coffee with cream. Town Lake looked the same with a lot of trash floating.



MT Stringer said:


> Fred, do you have a de-mud action in Photoshop that will remove that color?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow! I've never seen that river like that. I like the slow shutter speed and how the water gets rendered.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Buddy for the comment. I have never seen the river like that myself. When I parked in the parking lot and opened the door you could hear the roar of the falls. Pretty amazing, the ranger said the day before it was almost to the steps of the observation platform.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Wow! I've never seen that river like that. I like the slow shutter speed and how the water gets rendered.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of a George Straight song right now!


----------

